# Chemical Guys Hybrid V7... some pics



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Well, today I decided to give the car a quick once over. I had a few samples courtesy of David G (thanks) to try out. Namely Hybrid V7.

I washed the car with Citrus Wash and Gloss - which is a lovely shampoo and very slick. Can't believe I have never tried it till now.

I then dried the car, which had been wearing a coat of Blackfire AFPP which is a week or 2 old now. Following this I gave it a whirl with V7, and the results are shown below.

Initial Impressions:

Smells Great
Easy to use
quick
great finish


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Can we expect pictures of beading/ sheeting?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

keano said:


> Can we expect pictures of beading/ sheeting?


As soon as it rains! I hate wetting the car right after I clean it. Call me nuts :buffer:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks very glossy :thumb: 
You can't go wrong with CG CW&G I prefer it over Glossworkz .


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Makes me wish I'd kept the car... I have a Silver 59 plate Leon on its way to me if AC ever phone me back.


----------



## iatros (May 31, 2010)

keano said:


> Can we expect pictures of beading/ sheeting?


I added a video you can watch the sheeting :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2660594#post2660594


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely job there mate v7 is great :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i love V7.. i've used a quarter bottle in 7 days (got it at the chem guys open day)

so quick and easy ive been using it after every wash (so used it after 3 washes, plus two inbetween QD type top ups with v7 :lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweet...


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

This v7 ?? Can it be use as a qd ontop of wax ?? 

Always wanting to try new things


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

TIODGE said:


> This v7 ?? Can it be use as a qd ontop of wax ??
> 
> Always wanting to try new things


Absolutely - or over a sealant. Its a cracking QD / Sealant that adds some protection and a lovely finish. Reasonably priced too :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

TIODGE said:


> This v7 ?? Can it be use as a qd ontop of wax ??
> 
> Always wanting to try new things


Yes, it can.


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

looking good, going to try some myself soon


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im using it as a QD/sealant atm and it is much better than a normal QD.. as its got a bit more sealant properties in it. fantastic stuff.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

As has been said many times before, V7 is a great product, highly recommended...


----------



## EsiFlow (Dec 25, 2010)

How would this compare with Z8 or red mist? The price is right to be fair.


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Looking good, will have to try V7 out myself.


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

EsiFlow said:


> How would this compare with Z8 or red mist? The price is right to be fair.


Hybrid V7 is priced better than Red Mist & Z8.

I like all three products. V7 & RM smell great, but I find V7 to be easier to work with than Red Mist. For me, not much to choose in performance between the three, but as it's easier to work with and cheaper - it'll be V7 next time around :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Z8 is one of the easiest products I have used and it delivers a head turning finish,I will have to get some on my Spec B when ever I buy one :lol:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks impressive - another product to add to yesterdays wishlist! :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry to jump in but here are some pics I got when it rained after using v7 :thumb:


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Excellent beading Kempe :thumb:

Here is my motor after a quick V7 top up this week..


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

The stuff is amazing use it all the time every time quick spary and away you go!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Jack Carter said:


> Excellent beading Kempe :thumb:
> 
> Here is my motor after a quick V7 top up this week..


Why thank you, some one asked me how the rain goes like that on my car?

I just said V7! They said oh right and looked confused :lol:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Just tried some new Chemical Guys Products today myself. This morning I gave the wife's & father in laws Nissan's a maintenance wash using the sample of Glossworkz shampoo. It felt very slick on the paintwork and didn't lather up too much in the bucket, which is a good thing. Cars looked nice when done as they were both detailed last week. Both cars had been snow foamed prior to 2 bucket wash.
I don't know if Glossworkz added anything over my normal CG Daily Citrus wash shampoo. So to me it's not worth the extra premium.
I then gave my Mondeo a wash with CG Daily Citrus wash shampoo.

Went out and got back at 4pm. It was a nice day here so I thought sod it I'll go for it. I corrected some scratch marks on my wing courtesy of my mechanic!
I then washed again, de tarred, de ironed,clayed, washed dried and broke out another 3 new CG products to me.
Gave the car a going over with Vertua Bond and then applied 2 coats of Blacklight. Just got the Blacklight buffed off as it was getting dark. I've yet to try my V7 over the top of this.

I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

do you apply this to glass as well?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Keir said:


> do you apply this to glass as well?


I dont see why not.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I just watched the CG's V7 video again and it seems you can.
works very well on touch screens as well. My N900 is normally a finger print magnet but now it's protected


----------

